# Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich werde in diesem Jahr verstärkt mir Heilbutt-Pellets anfüttern und diese gegebenenfalls auch als Hookbait nutzen. Vom fischen mit Frolic weiß ich, dass derartige Köder von Rotfedern und Brassen ziemlich schnell aufgesaugt werden. Ich habe bei Sucessfull-Baits den White Halibut Boilie entdeckt, der meiner Meinung nach gut zu den angefütterten Pellets passt. Er ist relativ neu und bevor dieser von mir eingesetzt wird, wollte ich gerne wissen, ob schon jemand Erfahrung mit ihm gemacht hat.
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Marvin-2908 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

hi!
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen dort bestellt und habe ein paar Probeboilies bekommen!
Sie machen einen sehr interessanten Eindruck und der geruch ist ebenfalls sehr positiv!
Ich ahbe sie leider noch nicht getestet, da leider alle seen bei uns zu sind


----------



## tarpoon (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

weiße, fischige boilies sind schon ne interessante geschichte. es ist gar nicht so leicht ohne farbstoffe weiße fischmehl-baits herzustellen. eigentlich ist es fast unmöglich. wenn ich es richtig gelesen hab sind in den baits von sb aber auch keine fischmehle. der grundmix wird der selbe sein wie vom scoberry. eine hand voll micropellets dazu, sweetner weg gelasen und eventuell noch aroma oder fischöl dazu und fertig ist der neue wunderköder. fangen wird er aber bestimmt, warum auch nicht.


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Hi,

das es der fischige Bruder des Scoberry ist, habe ich auch gelesen. Allerdings habe ich noch nie mit den Ködern von SB gefischt. Leider gibt es diese Sorte nicht als Boiliemix zum selber rollen. Auf der nächsten Karpfenmesse frag ich mir das mal nach, ob es den als Boiliemix noch mal geben wird.


----------



## carphunter386 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

ja,kann dir auskunft drüber geben!
Habe die Boilies schon recht früh gefischt,bevor klar war das sie definitiv kommen werden... (Danke Christian nochmals)
Hatte die Teile für ein Wochenende dabei und muss sagen,dass sie einen echt guten Eindruck machen!
Struktur ist super ( ähnlich den Scoberry ),der Boilies hat eine gute Löslichkeit und arbeitet auch gut im Wasser...
gefangen hab ich leider nichts drauf,was aber an meinem Rig lag ( Hatte 4 Runs und keiner hakte )...
Muss dir aber vorher schon eines sagen: Kauf dir ne Verpackungsmöglichkeit ind er du die Boilies geruchsdicht aufbewahren kannst!
Habe den Beutel durch den Wiederverschließungsteil da wieder dicht gemacht und trotzdem hat die ganze Nacht das Zelt gestunken!

werde sie in der nächsten Saison auch fischen!


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Das hört sich doch gut. Also richtige Stinker finde ich gut. Findet ihr es denn sinnvoll, wenn man mit Heilbutt Pellets vorfüttert und dann mit dem Boilie fischt? Da ich die Zeit nicht habe um täglich einen Spot anzufüttern muss ich auf schnell lösliche Köder und Partikel setzen. Ich kann wenn überhaupt einen Abend vorher anfüttern...Daher auch die Pellets, die sich nach 20 Stunden auflösen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Also wirklich die gleichen Inhaltsstoffe werden bestimmmt nicht drin sein aber wieso denn nicht ?! Ich mein die Boilies fallen sehr gut unter wasser auf, durch das weiß. Und wenn die Karpfen dann durch die Pellets ans wasser gelockt werden, werden sie die White Halibuts auch nicht verschmähen.

Gruß


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Gut, dann werde ich demnächst mal bestellen. Könnt ihr mir noch nen guten Boiliemix von denen empfehlen?


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Ich fischte letztes Jahr die Exclusive Fisch Boilies und werd sie mir wieder bestellen.#6

Der Mix wird nicht schlechter sein!!!


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Kannst du mir was zur Farbe sagen ? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die "Red Spice Fish" bestelle. Evtl. ist die Farbe intensiver als andere Boilies und wird so eher vom Fisch wahrgenommen.


----------



## hecq (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*



minne6 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir was zur Farbe sagen ? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die "Red Spice Fish" bestelle. Evtl. ist die Farbe intensiver als andere Boilies und wird so eher vom Fisch wahrgenommen.


 
Der Red Spice Fish ist sehr duneklbraun.


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

:-D gut zu wissen. Hätte bei "Red" was anderes erwartet. Haben die auch hellere Fischmixe die empfehlenswert sind ?


----------



## Tino (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*



hecq schrieb:


> Der Red Spice Fish ist sehr duneklbraun.





Die Exclusiv Fish Boilies sind auch fast schwarz,machen aber die farbliche unauffälligkeit mit dem sehr starken Geruch wieder wett.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Sorry wenn ich mich bei euch mal reinhänge.

Gibt es von Halibut auch was, was man zum anfüttern auf Waller nehmen kann oder sind das ausschließlich Köder für Friedfische. Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Willkommen bei den Karpfenfreaks ;-). Also ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen, das auf Heilbuttpellets des öfteren Waller gefangen wurden...


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*



minne6 schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Karpfenfreaks ;-). Also ich habe schon mehrfach gelesen, das auf Heilbuttpellets des öfteren Waller gefangen wurden...


 
Danke für das Willkommen #h,

kann mir jemand auch eine Sorte nennen |kopfkrat.


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Also ich denke die Bloody Halibut wären eine gute wahl. Schau doch mal bei common-baits die haben "red shrimp", "marine-halibut" oder auch "bloody-Halibut". Wie die sich im Wasser verhalten siehst du auf meiner Seite.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*



minne6 schrieb:


> Also ich denke die Bloody Halibut wären eine gute wahl. Schau doch mal bei common-baits die haben "red shrimp", "marine-halibut" oder auch "bloody-Halibut". Wie die sich im Wasser verhalten siehst du auf meiner Seite.


 
Vielen Dank für deine Info und ich werde mal auf deiner Seite schaun #h.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

ich noch mal,

deine Seite ist echt super, gefällt mir sehr gut #6#6#6.


----------



## minne6 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Danke ! Die Seite ist noch in der Entwicklungsphase. Steht auch erst ein paar Monate. Bin noch immer fleißig an Infos sammeln und versuch möglichst viele nützliche Infos für die Besucher bereitzustellen.Bin selber noch gespannt, wie sich die Seite entwickeln wird. Gruß Simon


----------



## Marvin-2908 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

hallo
ich ahbe heute das erste mal den red spice fish mix angerollt und muss sagen ich bin begeistert=)
Nur eine kleine frage:
Ist das normal, dass man den mix ihe flouver anrührt?
Ich habe ihn einfach mit lachsöl abgerollt.....

;+


----------



## minne6 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich ahbe heute das erste mal den red spice fish mix angerollt und muss sagen ich bin begeistert=)
> Nur eine kleine frage:
> Ist das normal, dass man den mix ihe flouver anrührt?
> ...




Meinst du ohne Flavour? Also bei einigen Mixen steht ja schon bei, dass man kein Flavour für die mixe benötigt.


----------



## Lupus (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich fische ja viel mit den SB Kugeln und darf mir aus diesem Grund wohl auch eine Meinung erlauben!!

Bezüglich der White Halibut habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung allerdings sehe ich es auch so das die Grundzutaten die des Scoberry sein müssten!Über den kann ich leider überhaupt nichts positives berichten!!
Ich hab ihn in verschiedenen Gewässern gegen andere Boilies des gleichen Herstellers getestet und habe  festgestellt, dass diese Kugel viel schlechter fing!

Beim Einsatz in Italien beispielsweise fingen wir sehr sehr gut nur die Scoberrys brachten viel weniger Fisch und das in einem Gewässer(oder zu einem Zeitpunkt??) in dem alles andere sehr gut fing!!! Sogar 3 und 2 Kg schwere Fische fingen wir auf 28mm Knödel!!!! Auf die Scobeys hingegen kaum was! Die Fische frassen zu diesem Zeitpunkt jede erdenkliche Menge an Partikeln, Pellets und Boilies  
die wir ihnen vorwarfen!!!
Gruß
Lupus


----------



## minne6 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Mhh gut zu wissen. Ich werde mir nach deren Betriebsurlaub auch einen fischigen Boiliemix bei denen kaufen und versuchen die White Halibut in kleineren Mengen zu kaufen.


----------



## minne6 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Mich wundert es ein wenig, dass viele den "Red Spice" für gut empfinden und im Tröööt bei der Sammelbestellung dieser eher als nicht so gut empfunden wurde. Viele berichteten, das damit kaum Fische gefangen wurden...Ich habe mir daher die excl Fish bestellt. Aber ganz ehrlich.. ich glaube da kommt das gleiche bei raus. Warum sollen die Red Spice Fish nicht genauso gut fangen #c ?


----------



## cipro2003 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben 2010 fast nur Sb Produkte gefischt und sind damit
Sehr gut gefahren!Die White halibut,Red spice sowie die
Holi rhone Liver sind allesamt gute boilies und haben uns
Doch etliche gute Fische beschert!
Ich glaube damit macht man Nichts verkehrt!
Gruß Frank


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wir haben 2010 fast nur Sb Produkte gefischt und sind damit
> Sehr gut gefahren!Die White halibut,Red spice sowie die
> ...


genau stecki! 
und ich werd die auch weiter fischen#6kann man wirklich mit sehr guten selfmades vergleichen. 
******* das die seen zugefroren sind... hab ne woche urlaub und noch 10kg red spice im froster


----------



## maho01 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Ich habe 2010 auch mit sb meine Erfahrungen gemacht und werde dieses Jahr wieder meine Boilies dort bestellen. 
Ich angle zu 95% am Fluss und werde dieses Jahr allerdings mehr fischige und stinker probieren, anstatt der fruchtige/ süsse.

@ fishwhisperer: habe mit Hailibuttpellets und Red Spice gefüttert und dann mit RS  ich einen Waller mit etwa 30 Pfd ( habe ihn nicht gewogen ) als Beifang gefangen.


----------



## minne6 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit "White Halibut " von sucessfull Baits ?*

Ja mit den Fishmixen kann man bestimmt nicht viel verkehrt machen. Werde ja auch mit einem Gemisch aus Mais, Hanf und Heilbutt-Pellets anfüttern. Mal schauen wie es wird.


----------

